# PubMed- Clinical utility of the assessment of fecal calprotectin in Le?niowski-Crohn's disease.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Clinical utility of the assessment of fecal calprotectin in Leśniowski-Crohn's disease.*

Pol Arch Med Wewn. 2008 Nov;118(11):622-6

Authors: Eder P, Stawczyk-Eder K, Krela-Kaźmierczak I, Linke K

INTRODUCTION: From the epidemiological point of view, Leśniowski-Crohn's disease (CD) has become an important medical problem. It is essential to differentiate CD from functional disorders of the gastrointestinal tract, first of all, from irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). There are no simple, non-invasive tests available which could help to identify patients with common symptoms such as abdominal pain or diarrhea who should be referred for further evaluation, including endoscopy. OBJECTIVES: The aim of this study was to evaluate the diagnostic utility of the assessment of fecal calprotectin concentration in patients with CD. PATIENTS AND METHODS: Stool samples were taken from 31 patients of the Gastroenterology, Human Nutrition and Internal Diseases Department of Poznań Medical University who were diagnosed with CD. Patients suffering from IBS served as the control group. Calprotectin concentration was assessed by means of the immunoenzymatic ELISA method. Serum C-reactive protein (CRP) concentration and blood cell count were determined. The clinical activity of CD was assessed by means of Crohn's Disease Activity Index. An appropriate statistical analysis was performed. RESULTS: Mean calprotectin concentration in CD group was 32.01 +/- 22.58 mg/l and it was statistically higher (p <0.0003) than among IBS patients. A concentration of 16.01 mg/l had 67.7% sensitivity and 66.7% specificity in distinguishing between CD and IBS. There was a positive correlation between calprotectin concentration and CRP, and negative--with hemoglobin concentration. CONCLUSIONS: The assessment of fecal calprotectin concentration may be useful in differential diagnoses of CD and monitoring patients with CD.

PMID: 19140565 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

